# Classic ASA target range setup



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

So, tell me how did you all (mostly the upper teir classes) Pro/Semi/A/B/K50/K45/Senior/Unlimited ... How did you like the new format of zigzag for your target lanes...

Keeps it down from people pacing off.


What did you think?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

would never work with geezers...you'd lose half the field by target 5.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Never even thought about it! Then again I was shooting K45. 
The tight lanes and thick under brush would have made stepping off yardage risky at best. Besides once you shoot a target you KNOW the yardage. 

I liked the courses and I swear the targets seemed more more durable but it could have been because "E" range was a bit more difficult.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

carlosii said:


> would never work with geezers...you'd lose half the field by target 5.


Bwaaahhhhaaaa

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Sometimes it works better than others. In GA, the stakes were so far apart that there was mass confusion as to where your next one was. After that, it seemed to flow ok. 

As a K50 guy, I don't care if you step off the next target or not. It may help unknown slightly but the fact is that the top guys have photographic memories. They can look at a lane and remember where the stake and target were 3 years ago.... skipping lanes won't stop them from looking over at another target that they'll shoot later and be able to feed off of it.

The zig-zag is the #1 reason I got rid of my clarifier after GA....... I'll never shoot one again because of it.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

I liked it better, even though there were guys still stepping off targets . I guess they could remember what it was when they got back to that target. They did mess up and forgot to move a target on our range after the pros shoot it on sturday, had it a good bit over our max . I heard a lot of people *****ing about it, I always say you better shoot it for what it looks like and forget about the max .


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I hate it but it moves a lot faster. So it is a plus.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I really enjoyed the a and b courses, they really challenged my ability to range and stay competitive for the weekend. I have mixed feelings about the one target that was way over my max yardage I looked at it and told myself that it was a 50 yd shot but I debated mentally and decided to set my sight at 45 yds and aim a half inch above the ten ring. I felt like if it is 45 yds I will probably get a 10 and if it is a little over 45 I will get a center or low 10 but when the target is at least 2 yds farther than your % allowed over the 45 max distance you are screwed.

Me personally I want to se how far I can go in this sport and I wish we could shoot the pro course, I am a open a shooter and hope to win out next year into semi pro and the more years I can shoot pro level courses the better. Until then when you say my max is 45 please make sure targets aren't well over the allowed % because that is part of my decision making process.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Padgett said:


> I really enjoyed the a and b courses, they really challenged my ability to range and stay competitive for the weekend. I have mixed feelings about the one target that was way over my max yardage I looked at it and told myself that it was a 50 yd shot but I debated mentally and decided to set my sight at 45 yds and aim a half inch above the ten ring. I felt like if it is 45 yds I will probably get a 10 and if it is a little over 45 I will get a center or low 10 but when the target is at least 2 yds farther than your % allowed over the 45 max distance you are screwed.
> 
> Me personally I want to se how far I can go in this sport and I wish we could shoot the pro course, I am a open a shooter and hope to win out next year into semi pro and the more years I can shoot pro level courses the better. Until then when you say my max is 45 please make sure targets aren't well over the allowed % because that is part of my decision making process.


Serious question, where exactly is this %age allowed? I have never found it in the rules.

The only thing I see in the rules about yardage is that the max is 45* with the star being estimated........and I guess it depends on who is doing the estimating that day.....


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

I shot Open B which was the C & D range and both days when we got close to the turn there was long waits other then that I liked it.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

The range official on A and B range told us that the one target over the max was just a mistake , they must have forgotten to move the stake or target after the Pros shot the range the day before.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

reylamb said:


> Serious question, where exactly is this %age allowed? I have never found it in the rules.
> 
> The only thing I see in the rules about yardage is that the max is 45* with the star being estimated........and I guess it depends on who is doing the estimating that day.....





You don't see one , because there is no such rule......just a dream rumor rule, because people don't read the rules


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> You don't see one , because there is no such rule......just a dream rumor rule, because people don't read the rules


I knew that....and you knew that.......I was just curious to see where this mythical rule came from.....which is why I also keep a copy of the rules in my shooting stool......

A wise man once told me......and if anyone tells Gary Meadows I called him wise I will deny it.......if a target looks 52, you constantly see 52....shoot it for 52, even if the max for your class is supposed to be 45......


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I just read the stinking rules last week because of a thread just like I said I was going to and I don't have them stinking memorized yet, I am a second year asa shooter and many of the rules in my head are rules that buddies and shooting partners have told me. I read the rules last week and I guess that some of the crap I was told by my buddies hasn't been erased yet, I am going to read them again and try to get them to over ride the crap that is useless in my head.

With that being said the decision for the range official to walk around after some of us had shot the stinking shot and tell some of the stakes information was a stinking poor decision, he should have kept his mouth shut so that every one had the same stinking problem that we did.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Now for anyone here that is a influential asa person that sits on the rules committees, set the limit at 50 yards for all open classes and absolutely do not put any targets over that stinking limit for any reason. Then set up the open classes slightly easier from open pro down to open c. Obviously open pro is going to have a higher average distance and many shots at the 50 yard limit and open a might have one 50 yd shot and a slightly shorter average than semi and higher than open b.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

I shot open B and man I thought it was definitely one of the more challenging courses of the year. As far as the zig zag pattern I thought it worked pretty good butt you could tell there was a few people not happy about it. Butt over all the majority had no problem with it.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Padgett said:


> I just read the stinking rules last week because of a thread just like I said I was going to and I don't have them stinking memorized yet, I am a second year asa shooter and many of the rules in my head are rules that buddies and shooting partners have told me. I read the rules last week and I guess that some of the crap I was told by my buddies hasn't been erased yet, I am going to read them again and try to get them to over ride the crap that is useless in my head.
> 
> With that being said the decision for the range official to walk around after some of us had shot the stinking shot and tell some of the stakes information was a stinking poor decision, he should have kept his mouth shut so that every one had the same stinking problem that we did.




If that truly happened someone needs to get a boot in the butt. I expect the range official mentioned it AFTER everyone had shot the range. From my minimal experience the range officials are very careful to NOT modify a target or stake once folks start shooting. Telling folks a target is over max is a HUGE thing!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> You don't see one , because there is no such rule......just a dream rumor rule, because people don't read the rules


Having a target 5 yards beyond max whether it is a written rule or not is an ugly mistake! 

Tim your comment sounds like what some guys say when they get caught doing something that is "technically" not against the written rules. :wink: Have you ever thought about being a politician?!?


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Truly equaled out the field, we had a few hickups with finding spots but I loved it. Kept things interesting for sure


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Having a target 5 yards beyond max whether it is a written rule or not is an ugly mistake!
> 
> Tim your comment sounds like what some guys say when they get caught doing something that is "technically" not against the written rules. :wink: Have you ever thought about being a politician?!?



Well let see 240 targets.....one target was ''supposedly'' long for one class.... I think the law of averages looks pretty good. .004167% ... Naw I wouldn't want to run for a political office..... I'd take the perks though.  Maybe there is a Monica roaming around .


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Padgett said:


> I just read the stinking rules last week because of a thread just like I said I was going to and I don't have them stinking memorized yet, I am a second year asa shooter and many of the rules in my head are rules that buddies and shooting partners have told me. I read the rules last week and I guess that some of the crap I was told by my buddies hasn't been erased yet, I am going to read them again and try to get them to over ride the crap that is useless in my head.
> 
> With that being said the decision for the range official to walk around after some of us had shot the stinking shot and tell some of the stakes information was a stinking poor decision, he should have kept his mouth shut so that every one had the same stinking problem that we did.


I agree that the range official should not have said anything to anyone else on the course. Doing so would have given some groups an unfair advantage.



Kstigall said:


> [/COLOR]
> If that truly happened someone needs to get a boot in the butt. I expect the range official mentioned it AFTER everyone had shot the range. From my minimal experience the range officials are very careful to NOT modify a target or stake once folks start shooting. Telling folks a target is over max is a HUGE thing!


Yup


Kstigall said:


> Having a target 5 yards beyond max whether it is a written rule or not is an ugly mistake!
> 
> Tim your comment sounds like what some guys say when they get caught doing something that is "technically" not against the written rules. :wink: Have you ever thought about being a politician?!?


True, a mistake, and mistakes happen.......I wouldn't want the job of setting and checking all of those targets for an entire weekend.....


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> [/COLOR]
> If that truly happened someone needs to get a boot in the butt. I expect the range official mentioned it AFTER everyone had shot the range. From my minimal experience the range officials are very careful to NOT modify a target or stake once folks start shooting. Telling folks a target is over max is a HUGE thing!


If you are talking about the AB range I shot K50 and the only target over 50 was 51.5 and allot of semi's missed the target on Saturday. I don't think open A was on AB range.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Open A was on AB range.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

My traveling buddy shoots Open A. Sunday, he said he fived a target low with 47.5 yards. Two others 8'd it with 48 and another said he 12'd it with 48.5 but was holding high in the 10 and fell in to get it.

He said it was a large deer. I swear i don't remember having a deer that long on Saturday other than the feeder which was right at max.... 49.5 from memory? Our black bear was 46-ish and the wart hog was 51. 

It sounded like ASA must've actually moved that stake back further after K50/Semi shot it Saturday.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

It was on B range on sunday.It was a large deer, I forget which number it was. It was towards the end on the right side as we were heading back up the hill towards the start of the range. I shot it for 47 and held center 10 and barely caught the bottom of the 12. It was probably right at 50 yards maybe even more than that. It didnt matter to me because everybody had to shoot it. The range official told us it was a mistake as we were walking off the range after we shot, not while people were still shooting .


----------



## ROKFISHIN (Aug 5, 2004)

I shot open B and loved the format. Had one guy that some say likes to step off targets...... I saw him throw his bow twice and stomp around like a child several others. Heck, when we got to the truck after the shoot he was still throwing his bow around. LOL.


----------



## TURBO DOG (Jun 25, 2013)

ROKFISHIN said:


> I shot open B and loved the format. Had one guy that some say likes to step off targets...... I saw him throw his bow twice and stomp around like a child several others. Heck, when we got to the truck after the shoot he was still throwing his bow around. LOL.


Yea, I saw Mr. Temper Tantrum all weekend, and at Metropolis as well!! My 3yo don't throw his toys that much!! I feel like someone high up should have a talk with him about his behavior, ( maybe put him in timeout with a dunce hat or something ) But seriously he is causing people to dread being anywhere close to him!! I'm glad I'm going to A next year so I don't have to be next to "E P" anymore.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Sounds like unsportsmanlike like behavior.


----------



## TURBO DOG (Jun 25, 2013)

Ha Ha Flag on the play, 15 yard penalty!!! &#55357;&#56546;


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

TURBO DOG said:


> Yea, I saw Mr. Temper Tantrum all weekend, and at Metropolis as well!! My 3yo don't throw his toys that much!! I feel like someone high up should have a talk with him about his behavior, ( maybe put him in timeout with a dunce hat or something ) But seriously he is causing people to dread being anywhere close to him!! I'm glad I'm going to A next year so I don't have to be next to* "E P" anymore*.


I don't see any thing wrong with letting Mike T. know that a participant is causing the tournament to be significantly less enjoyable for those around him! It's not a personal issue between two guys when multiple people complain. So speak up and in the future maybe the guy will either control himself or stay home. Better to let Mike T. know than to have a confrontation on the range!

The only guy with the initials shooting Open B at the classic was Enoch P. Is this the man?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

reylamb said:


> Serious question, where exactly is this %age allowed? I have never found it in the rules.
> 
> The only thing I see in the rules about yardage is that the max is 45* with the star being estimated........and I guess it depends on who is doing the estimating that day.....





bhtr3d said:


> You don't see one , because there is no such rule......just a dream rumor rule, because people don't read the rules


And much the same about some "class"...or group I should say having their own rule of let down. Yeah, I was told by one of the individuals doing it; "We call for a let down and if the bow goes off accidently it's not counted as a shot."


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> And much the same about some "class"...or group I should say having their own rule of let down. Yeah, I was told by one of the individuals doing it; "We call for a let down and if the bow goes off accidently it's not counted as a shot."


No, that's because they don't read the rules.....that was an OLD rule.....its called the misinformed going of what they perceived. ..and not looking if there were any changes.....which this was changed a few years ago


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't answer the original question of the post, I do like the zig zag on our courses because it does take away the stress of thinking other guys are stepping off targets or staring at the target next to the one you just shot. 

I am finding that if you are a below average target judger there really is no hope for you because stepping off targets and looking at the next target isn't going to get you on the podium. The good shooters have done their work and they are ranging every target well enough to stay in the 10 ring and they also play the low back game really well to never miss low. They either hit slightly high or dead on.

I personally love the asa courses, they have kicked my butt on several occasions but some of my best memories are because I shot a course without getting a 8 for the day and to me that is the ultimate goal for any shooter is to aim at every 12 regardless of the distance and not get a 8.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Padgett said:


> I didn't answer the original question of the post, I do like the zig zag on our courses because it does take away the stress of thinking other guys are stepping off targets or staring at the target next to the one you just shot.


Maybe I'm missing something, but stepping off a target after the fact does little good...well, other than; "Dang, I'm dumb. That was 36 yards, not 34." Same with seeing the next target and trying to compare it to the one just shot or looking back at the last target shot and comparing it to the one to be shot. Using any and all things to acquire a good yardage judgement is common sense in a manner, like using anything in the lane of the target to be shot for a reference point. Okay, it's there, use it. If nothing else, all can do the same thing, compare targets.
I don't worry about such things. I consider the worry to be like the last shot, it's done and there's no changing it and the next target is the one at hand.
And then shooting club 3Ds I don't worry about comparing targets as most are spread out so far you can't even see the next target, not alone the target you shot last. Yeah, 30 up to 50 yards apart there is no comparing....but there is remembering and no one can take that away from you or call cheating.....


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

At a asa when the targets are very close together Sonny it is easy to step off the distance to the target you just shot and then look at the next one and if it is 5 yds farther than the one you just shot you know pretty close how far it is. No it isn't exact but what it does is keeps a average shooter from misjudging by 7 yards and getting 5's or 0's, again I don't think he is going to win but it keeps him better off than he would have been. I know when I just shot a 39 yd shot and I drilled the 12 ring and the target next to mine is 10 yds farther that is a huge advantage to me because it is beyond my max yardage. Many times you can't help noticing a big mule deer that is back there a long ways on your way to the target when it is only 10 yds off to the left.

I want to be challenged at asa events and I love shooting the pro course when we get to and the whole experience is a big game from aiming low back to zig zag to waiting 15 minutes to take another shot, to courses that are just tricky tough. I love it.


----------

